# Where is Levi going to land? Any rumors?



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Any offers yet? Domestic or World?


----------



## MRFIXALL4 (May 19, 2003)

Who cares. He doesn't even make the top ten list anymore. He's past his prime and never made that much of himself, nothing like Hincapie, for anyone to be interested in.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

MRFIXALL4 said:


> Who cares. He doesn't even make the top ten list anymore. He's past his prime and *never made that much of himself, nothing like Hincapie,* for anyone to be interested in.


Are you saying that Hincapie was a more successful pro than Leipheimer?


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

oh, this could be fun.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

burgrat said:


> Are you saying that Hincapie was a more successful pro than Leipheimer?


Hincapie could've won Paris Roubaix at least a dozen times. 
And he won a TdF mountain stage, which Levi never did. 

According to wikipedia:
3 time US Natl champ
Ghent-Wevelgem
4 grand tour stage wins 
29 pro wins over 16 pro years
(some later voided)

Levi, otoh, 54 pro wins over 16 pro years. 
2 Vuelta stages
1 Tour de Suisse
2 Vuelta podiums, one Tour podium. 
Copperopoilis RR.
(some later voided)


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

If Levi is losing his UCI points and ability to earn them, he's retired. He's still capable of good results but if they don't earn points then Pro Tour teams can't use him because he's just not popular like Alberto Contador (who is a team leader despite having no points or eligibility). No points=no job.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Creakyknees said:


> Hincapie could've won Paris Roubaix at least a dozen times.


Normally I view your opinion as practically sacred...
But that's just crazy talk, Creaky!
No one has won it even half as many as that.

Besides, in light of, uh.. _extenuating circumstances_, aren't all their accomplishments, um, tarnished?

Note: do not pursue this, or we'll get moved!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Is that Rock Racing team still going? If they are they could get him for a used bike, some old clothing and a Greyhound bus pass to races.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

My guess ... Retirement or a Domestic Squad to act as a mentor to young riders.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Healthnet (i'm kidding but only kinda)


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Another doesn't care.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I hate the guy but was curious. He was positive for doping years ago and nothing changed.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm hoping he goes to Garmin. That would be a good fit. Or maybe start a junior team. Send them in the right direction. Learn from his mistakes.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't care...via con dios Levi.

Are these guys brothers? 

View attachment 269034


View attachment 269035


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Can he ride without juice? I thought he was a member of the doping cadre.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

El Scorcho said:


> Don't care...via con dios Levi.
> 
> Are these guys brothers?
> 
> ...


You just described all skinny bald white dudes.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

Wookiebiker said:


> My guess ... Retirement or a Domestic Squad to act as a mentor to young riders.


Mentoring young riders is the last thing he has any bidness doing. He should be flagged like a convicted sex offender and barred from any contact with young riders.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

RRRoubaix said:


> But that's just crazy talk, Creaky!


Reading comprehension, my friend.... "could have"

Making fun of the annual "George could really win it this year" P-R threads, which I always rolled my eyes about.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

He doped, admited it, got fired. He is 38 years old and now should be put out to pasture. Hope he managed his money well.


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

El Scorcho said:


> Don't care...via con dios Levi.


"Vaya con Dios"

Yeah, phonetically it sounds similar.

In Italian it would be something similar to "vai con Dio"...


----------



## jacman (Jun 27, 2010)

King Arthur said:


> Hope he managed his money well.


i'm sure he's making huge bank from those ROAD ID commercials.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

He'll always have his Grand Fondus.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Hincapie could've won Paris Roubaix at least a dozen times if the other teams kept getting the day wrong and he was the only rider to start and didn't keep breaking bars, forks, wheels, and end up crying in ditches.
> 
> And he won a TdF mountain stage, which Levi never did because Lance gave him the really good stuff.
> 
> ...


fixed it for you (I know it's a joke but couldn't resist). For Levi, I'm guessing a Dirk Diggler ending...


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Hincapie could've won Paris Roubaix at least a dozen times.
> And he won a TdF mountain stage, which Levi never did.
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that Copperopolis win should be at the top of his palmares! 

But was that 2009? I recall he was DQ'd- wasn't it a center-line violation?


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't even remember a center line at Copperopolis. 

But my recollection is unreliable. I spent 45 miles in a two-man break with a pro mountain biker. Then I popped and limped in for 16th.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

David Loving said:


> Can he ride without juice? I thought he was a member of the doping cadre.


Yes, he sold Lance out (or lied) to get the press off his back (just like Hincapie). 

If Lance takes all the heat, they can both still continue there money making ventures. I'm sure it didn't take to much convincing from USADA. (err...testify against Lance or we will ruin you!)

v/r

Ajost


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Ajost said:


> Yes, he sold Lance out (or lied) to get the press off his back (just like Hincapie).
> 
> If Lance takes all the heat, they can both still continue there money making ventures. I'm sure it didn't take to much convincing from USADA. (err...testify against Lance or we will ruin you!)
> 
> ...


I question how bad Lance was or if they're doing what they can to pin it all on him and throw in a little (deserved) revenge. I'm guessing you could say whatever you wanted in the court and it would stick due to the frenzy.


----------



## mcfly (Feb 19, 2004)

did hincapie get to keep his TDF mountain win?? just doesnt seem right if he did.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

mcfly said:


> did hincapie get to keep his TDF mountain win?? just doesnt seem right if he did.


There are plenty of larger atrocities that still stand in cycling. As long as Vino has a Vuelta, my opinion on justice still stands.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

Let them all dope so they can ride forever. 

Or better yet, a reunion race. Masters 45+


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

He thinks he will be racing:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/12/news/leipheimer-i-will-race-my-bike-again_267877


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

He gets to spend more time with Odessa Gunn. That ain't nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Rashadabd said:


> He thinks he will be racing:
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2012/12/news/leipheimer-i-will-race-my-bike-again_267877


lol delusional fraud. Probably gonna be racing some marathons with Fraudstrong.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Rashadabd said:


> He thinks he will be racing


He protected himself from outright failure by mentioning MTB racing. It should be easy for him to land on a regional MTB team if his phone doesn't ring soon. If that happens, you'll find him at the Sea Otter Classic for sure.

It would be strange for LL to return to RS but there may be an opening for him there depending on the upcoming Frank Schleck decision.


----------

